# Service apartment in Abu Dhabi



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Need list of service apartments in Abu Dhabi . Could n't find any good link for that.

I am searching within lower budget below 4 star category.

If any one knows pl share list or link.....


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Easiest thing to do is google it there is a few


----------



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

madhu123 said:


> Need list of service apartments in Abu Dhabi . Could n't find any good link for that.
> 
> I am searching within lower budget below 4 star category.
> 
> If any one knows pl share list or link.....


Need list of service apartments in Abu Dhabi . Could n't find any good link for that.

I am searching within lower budget for below 3 star category. (earlier post by mistake mentioned 4 star)

If any one knows pl share list or link....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Why do you say you are not finding any?

I just did a simple google search and got tons of places!!

Stop asking people to do the research you should be doing yourself. Is getting annoying.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try Al Diar Hotels in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Fujairah, U.A.E Official Website - Book on-line! for 3* serviced apartments (the company has several at approx 220-250 AED per night).


----------



## rehanameri (Sep 22, 2013)

Al Diar Regency Hotel is located at the junction of Salam Street and the Port Road at the beginning of the Abu Dhabi Corniche. It just walking distance of the beautiful Abu Dhabi seaface, the buzzling business district, shopping centres and exciting entertainment venues. It is an ideal option for both business and leisure travellers with wide choice of room styles at competitive rates.


----------

